# Titre de Sejour - Passeport Talent - clarifications needed



## Expat_paris

Hello,

Hope everyone is doing well.

I came to france on the new work permit introduced by france, passeport Talent. Now i am looking for some new job opportunity in paris, and i am receiving conflicting opinions if i am allowed to change my jobs on this residence permit.

Residence permit says:

Carte de sejour pluriannuelle ,Passeport Talent, Salarie En Mission, Exercice D'une active Salariee.

Now recruiters here say as long as i am in french system i can switch jobs, this work permit would be transferred(only thing i need is a valid work contract), but others say a separate(new) application has to be processed.

Can someone please share his/her experience in such situation.

Thanks a lot
Have a good day


----------



## Bevdeforges

You may want to take a look at the Service Public site: https://www.service-public.fr/particuliers/vosdroits/F16922

It seems to vary a bit based on the type of carte de séjour you have, and it kind of looks as if the "salarié en mission" category is limited to the employer you came to France with. But take a look for yourself and see what applies to your situation.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Expat_paris

Bevdeforges said:


> You may want to take a look at the Service Public site:
> 
> It seems to vary a bit based on the type of carte de séjour you have, and it kind of looks as if the "salarié en mission" category is limited to the employer you came to France with. But take a look for yourself and see what applies to your situation.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Hello Beev ,

Thanks a lot for the reply.

I see that it's validity is till my employment contract but it does not say anythying about new employment contract, if current card could be transferred or not. I am amazed to see passport family card issued to dependents,have the right to exercise any professional activity but i can not.

Can you please let me know how i can make sure i can not switch my employer? Any imigration agency or some other source?(I really don't want to go to perfecture directly and ask them).

If it turn out to be true that i can't switch my job with this card(transferring this card to new employer) and a separate visa application has to be submitted from scratch, then honestly i feel like i am stuck here and it would be good idea to pack my bags and go some place else.

Thanks a lot again,


----------



## Bevdeforges

I'm going to have to send you to the Service Public website again: https://www.service-public.fr/professionnels-entreprises/vosdroits/F22782

Under the heading for Etranger déjà installé en France it outlines the procedure for the employer to go through to validate whether or not that person's carte de séjour will allow them to change employer. And that they have to do through the préfecture. 

But from what is written there, it appears it is up to the employer-to-be to determine whether or not they can hire the person. (The good news is that they do list the types of cartes de séjour eligible for a transfer of work authorization and it looks like the competences et talents is a go. Given that the passeport talent is the replacement for the competences et talents visa, you've got a reasonable chance.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Expat_paris

Bevdeforges said:


> I'm going to have to send you to the Service Public website again:
> 
> Under the heading for Etranger déjà installé en France it outlines the procedure for the employer to go through to validate whether or not that person's carte de séjour will allow them to change employer. And that they have to do through the préfecture.
> 
> But from what is written there, it appears it is up to the employer-to-be to determine whether or not they can hire the person. (The good news is that they do list the types of cartes de séjour eligible for a transfer of work authorization and it looks like the competences et talents is a go. Given that the passeport talent is the replacement for the competences et talents visa, you've got a reasonable chance.)
> Cheers,
> Bev



Thanks a ton Bev, i would not have been able to find this on my own.


----------



## kamalvirk

*Guidance on Passport Talent resident permit*

Hi Bev, 

I need a small guidance. It would be very kind if you could help me with my query since I am not able to find the information at any other source.

To give you the background briefly: I am from India, and I received French Passport Talent L313-20 7 visa. Now i am supposed to apply for a Carte De Sejour once I am in Paris. This category of visa is for INVESTORS, however I feel that I should have got a visa under the “ENTERPRENEUR”category since I have a company in France for business.

The only downside of the investor visa for me seems to be the requirement of €300,000 investment in tangible and intangible assets in France.

So the query that I have is:

1. How long is the said resident permit valid. I know the duration is maximum of 4 years. Will the initial resident card be issued for 4 years, or 1 year and renewable each year?

2. The decision on my visa category is already made by the French consulate in Delhi. I presented all the documents to support my application based on which they gave me the "Investor" category visa. Now I am just a bit scared if the OFII in France would ask me to present the proof of investment once I apply for the resident card. If thats the case then I would maybe try to get the category of visa changed from the French consulate in Delhi. However, if the OFII is not bothered with any more details and just need my basic identity and accommodation proof then I guess I could keep the "Investor" visa.

It would be a great favour if you could provide any information on the above or if you could guide me on the right department / source to get information.

Thanks,

Kamal


----------



## Bevdeforges

To be honest, Kamal, the passeport talent is a relatively new program here in France (replacing the old Competences et Talents visa/carte de séjour). If you think the consulate made a mistake in the type of visa they issued to you (did your dossier mention making an investment at that level?) then you may have to contact the consulate to see what they can do to correct their error, based on your actual plans.

Past that, let's see if we can flag down someone who has arrived in France on a passeport talent to see if they have any relevant experience.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## kamalvirk

Thanks Bev, the investment could be in form of Tangible and Intangible investment. So the embassy in India might have inferred that amount of total investment based on my business plan.
I will try to contact the embassy in India and see if they can clarify this for me. The only problem, it almost impossible to get a work with these guys.
Thanks,
Kamal


----------



## avikmukherjee20

Bevdeforges said:


> You may want to take a look at the Service Public site: Passeport talent : carte de séjour pluriannuelle d'un étranger en France It seems to vary a bit based on the type of carte de séjour you have, and it kind of looks as if the "salarié en mission" category is limited to the employer you came to France with. But take a look for yourself and see what applies to your situation. Cheers, Bev


 Hi, Did you manage to change your job?


----------

